# Cast Net



## LetsGoFishin (Jun 28, 2017)

Any brand recommendations? 

Also, what is the legal size in GA? Looking to get a decent 9-10' cast net to used both in GA and brackish water in FL. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlockhart88 (Jun 28, 2017)

Betts old salt has been good to me. Ive had the same one at least 10 years and its still in great condition.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2017)

I like the Joyfish series by Lee Fisher. Only size limitations in Georgia are involved with shrimping.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Jun 28, 2017)

I've heard good reveiws on Lee Fisher cast nets.  Seriously looking at the Bait Buster series at 1.5# weight per foot. 

What is a good overall mesh size for lakes in GA? Been using 3/8 and getting alot of gilled smaller baits, especially this time of the year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> I've heard good reveiws on Lee Fisher cast nets.  Seriously looking at the Bait Buster series at 1.5# weight per foot.
> 
> What is a good overall mesh size for lakes in GA? Been using 3/8 and getting alot of gilled smaller baits, especially this time of the year.



3/8 is my main net. I keep a 1/2 inch as well, but at times it starts gilling some good threadfin that I want. When that juvenile bait starts showing up this time of year it can become a pain with a 3/8 but it is part of it. I like the 1.25 lb just because there are times I will be throwing a good bit and extra weight will wear you out.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Jun 28, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> 3/8 is my main net. I keep a 1/2 inch as well, but at times it starts gilling some good threadfin that I want. When that juvenile bait starts showing up this time of year it can become a pain with a 3/8 but it is part of it. I like the 1.25 lb just because there are times I will be throwing a good bit and extra weight will wear you out.




Thanks for the input. Before I drop some serious dough, what do you think....7' or 8'? Probably will go with 3/8 mesh.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Thanks for the input. Before I drop some serious dough, what do you think....7' or 8'? Probably will go with 3/8 mesh.



I like the 8 ft day in and day out. My 1/2 inch is a 10ft.


----------



## brianj (Jun 28, 2017)

Bait buster. 3/8" mesh, 1.5lb/ft. You can order it on amazon.
This is my second one and I really like the dragon swivelhead. Makes fixing busted brail lines a breeze.


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a 1/4 betts net that I love. I like the smaller mesh because when the bait is tiny some years I can still catch it


----------



## brianj (Jun 29, 2017)

jigman29 said:


> I have a 1/4 betts net that I love. I like the smaller mesh because when the bait is tiny some years I can still catch it



A Great net for spot tails too


----------



## Jonboater (Jun 29, 2017)

I got a lee Fisher 8ft with 1 1/2 weight per foot does great, but get heavy after about a 10 throws lol which  try not have to throw that many. My goal 5 throws and go fishing lol.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 29, 2017)

Is cast netting in fresh water legal, in GA?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Steve762us said:


> Is cast netting in fresh water legal, in GA?



As long as it's a non game fish


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a cast net I know nothing about but has one thick line broken that I caught off the bottom of the lake. Anybody that wants it can have it if they come get it


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Jun 30, 2017)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I have a cast net I know nothing about but has one thick line broken that caught off the bottom of the lake. Anybody that wants it can have it if they come get it



Nice gesture Eugene. Do you know the size? I may be interested if it's 7' or longer.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 30, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Nice gesture Eugene. Do you know the size? I may be interested if it's 7' or longer.



no idea how do you measure one?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 30, 2017)

after a google search I would say it is 10 foot diameter with a 3/8 mesh


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 30, 2017)

Eugene Stinson said:


> no idea how do you measure one?



Pick it up by the horn and measure height from horn to lead line.  

Broken braille lines are relatively easy to repair with 50# mono.  Some nets you can just replace the line and knot it into the horn; others, cut line short at horn end and make the knot up there.


----------



## Klag (Jul 1, 2017)

Steve762us said:


> Is cast netting in fresh water legal, in GA?



In Georgia fresh water, it is only legal to take threadfin shad, gizzard shad, and blueback herring.

It is illegal to take spottail minnows by cast net.

Source:
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/fishing-methods/

"Dip nets and cast nets may be used to take threadfin shad, gizzard shad, and blueback herring for bait except cast nets may not be used in State Park Lakes."


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Jul 1, 2017)

Eugene Stinson said:


> after a google search I would say it is 10 foot diameter with a 3/8 mesh



Sent you a message Eugene.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jul 1, 2017)

Klag said:


> In Georgia fresh water, it is only legal to take threadfin shad, gizzard shad, and blueback herring.
> 
> It is illegal to take spottail minnows by cast net.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see how many citations were issued, say over the last 10 years for netting spottails on Lanier or Alwifes on Carters. LOL....


----------



## Klag (Jul 2, 2017)

Captain Mack mentioned at one of his recent presentations that he was working to get those regulations changed to add spottails and alewifes.  That's the only reason I even found about about this specific regulation.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jul 2, 2017)

Klag said:


> Captain Mack mentioned at one of his recent presentations that he was working to get those regulations changed to add spottails and alewifes.  That's the only reason I even found about about this specific regulation.


Well considering hardly anyone one has ever paid attention to this regulation except the folks that want us to know it's illegal, I believe it would just be a formality to add them. Personally, I see no earthly reason why you wouldn't be able to net spottails or alwifes. They are not a gamefish and to my knowledge they are not on an endangered species list. I'd be really surprised if there was ever any attention or enforcement of the illegal netting of these non-game fish (bait). Guides and recreational fishermen have been netting them for years and I'd be willing to bet there has never been a citation issued for the illegal netting of spottails or alwifes. IMO it was just poor wording in the regulations.


----------

